# David Stern's "Complete Jewish Bible"



## Tirian (Oct 18, 2006)

*David Stern\'s \"Complete Jewish Bible\"*

Hi folks,

Any thoughts from you guys on David Stern's work called: Complete Jewish Bible : An English Version of the Tanakh (Old Testament) and B'Rit Hadashah (New Testament) (Hardcover) ?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Jewish-Bible-Testament-Hadashah/dp/9653590154]http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Jewish-Bible-Testament-Hadashah/dp/9653590154[/ame]

Regards,
Matt

[Edited on 19-10-2006 by Matthew Glover]


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 18, 2006)

asked about this last month, and got no response:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=20342#pid273129


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 18, 2006)

I recently bought a Stone edition of the tanach with study notesfrom the Talmud. What an eye opener. No wonder our Lord rebuked these Pharisees and the apostles had so much trouble. You ought to read the notes about David and Bathsheba in this thing. They justify Davids adultery by saying that all the soldiers gave conditional divorces when they went into battle and that Uriah deserved the death penalty because he disobeyed Davids command to go to his house. There are other things you'd have to read to believe.
https://www.artscroll.com/stonetanach.html


----------

